# Bobtail question.



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

Can anyone bobtail an officers model 1911? :smt100 
If not why? :smt102 

It would really add to the CCW factor. Not to mention the monetary value to the pistolsmith who can pull it off. :supz:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think Tripp research can do it - SOmeone posted a pic on another site a while back of one, and he stated that he had Tripp do it. But, I also read a post of someone last week who stated that Tripp was not taking anymore custom work after June 1. So, never mind, scratch that idea. I just remembered...


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

Perhaps they might sell the parts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they would buy the parts the same way U would. 

To my knowledge, Ed Brown is the only one who makes that part. U would have to order from them. I doubt their company will work on pistols that are not Ed Brown, but they might.

If you google "1911 gunsmith" - U will get a bunch of sites that does work on 1911 (I did this search several months ago). I remember seeing a few who had the bobtail listed.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

If I ever buy another 1911, it will be Bobtailed...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, they would buy the parts the same way U would.
> 
> To my knowledge, Ed Brown is the only one who makes that part. U would have to order from them. I doubt their company will work on pistols that are not Ed Brown, but they might.


Here is a link to Ed Browns bob tail main spring housing
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/st...46&title=1911+AUTO+BOBTAIL+MAINSPRING+HOUSING


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Bobtail*

Here is a picture of a KIMBER Pro Carry HD II that I bobtailed, to the best of my knowledge , no one makes a bobtail MSH for the officers model--it needs to be a full size grip. I have seen a couple of officers models that the edge had been ground off the frame and the MSH and called a MINI BOB--but it is not a true bobtail..









RJ


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Call Alex Hamilton of Ten Ring Precision in San Antonio, TX. If any gunsmith can do this Alex can, as he is a true artisan. Regards, Richard


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

You can'


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

[img


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)




----------

